
Ex-Googlers Launching Startups To Attack Mother Ship  - nickb
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/3/ex_googlers_launching_startups_to_attack_mother_ship
======
xirium
Quaero got US$306 million investment (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=136759> ). SearchMe got US$31 million
from Sequoia ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=134291> ). Ex-Googlers
start a search engine. Perhaps this is because Google stock options will be
vesting in Aug 2008 and Google will rapidly become a shell of itself before
Christmas:

By some estimates, more than 900 employees became instant millionaires when
Google went public in August 2004, and that total has likely ballooned along
with the stock price. ... By some estimates, nearly a third of the first 500
Googlers have departed, and many more of the estimated 2,200 pre-IPO employees
are planning an exit as their stock vests. -- [http://www.news.com/Life-after-
Google%2C-with-millions/2100-...](http://www.news.com/Life-after-
Google%2C-with-millions/2100-1030_3-6226900.html)

------
PieSquared
Wait.

"# Nathan Stoll "broke up" with Google in December. Still not clear what he's
up to."

So... if it's not clear... why is he on that list at all? Or is this like a
list of what notable faces quit their Google jobs lately?

------
redorb
google made ex-googlers - These people shit the same as the rest of us

~~~
marcus
True, but they've been vetted for intelligence, programming skills and
analytical thinking by a very rigorous selection process (much like YC) which
helps with recruiting and money raising (again just like the YC brand does).
And every one of them can afford to bootstrap his next 50 startups.

